# a1 supplements sent this email to me..



## qawse (Nov 26, 2006)

A1 supplements sent this email to me and it stated this: 

Legal Prohormones Are Back!

Check out two new brands that have been able to bring back prohormone technology through the miracle of science (legally)! EST Brand and Advanced Muscle Science Brand! Get ready to make insane gains! 

Check them out. These are the links:
http://www.a1supplements.com/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=167 

http://www.a1supplements.com/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=168

Any comments? For forty bucks will you see any benefits? Or, is this just more BS from supplement companies?


----------

